# Woburn balances due...payment details.



## Smiffy (Jan 11, 2012)

Hate to have to ask you guys but unfortunately the balance for the Woburn trip is now due to be collected as I have to have the payment with the golf club by the end of February.
You can either send me a cheque, (payable to Mr R Smith), or complete a bank transfer if this is easier for you.
If you wish to send a cheque, please make sure that you write your site "nickname" on the back of it so that I know who has sent it.
Please post to.....

*MR R SMITH
72 DORSET ROAD
BEXHILL ON SEA
EAST SUSSEX
TN40 1SQ
*
If you would rather pay by bank transfer, please PM me and I will reply with the bank details that you need.
As I say, the payment must be with Woburn by the end of February, if you want to postdate your cheques until the end of this month that will be ok. I won't be banking them until the third week of February and will then write one large cheque out myself for the whole amount.
Your earliest attention to this would be much appreciated. I love organising golf trips, it's fairly easy really. I hate chasing people for the money.
Any questions please ask, or as I say PM me if you wish to pay by bank transfer. I will, of course, update this thread as and when I receive payments.
Also, please note.........we have coffee and bacon rolls on arrival, a two course carvery between rounds *BUT THERE IS NO MEAL ARRANGED AFTER THE GAME!!!!!!
*


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 12, 2012)

Payments received so far....

*1. Smiffy
2. Fundy*


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 12, 2012)

How much for?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 12, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			How much for?
		
Click to expand...

  I'd love to say Â£500.00 Murph but it's Â£100.00 mate. Sorry I should have mentioned it above but it's in the main thread.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 12, 2012)

smiffy I can't pay until the end of the month (payday), chrimbo has cleaned me out 

will be via BT though


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 12, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			smiffy I can't pay until the end of the month (payday), chrimbo has cleaned me out 

will be via BT though
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem G1BBO. I will PM you my bank details so you are all set for the end of the month when I get home this evening mate.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 12, 2012)

cheers Rob


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 12, 2012)

Rob,

Can you PM me your bank details again and I'll do the same as Gibbo and transfer after pay day.


----------



## philly169 (Jan 12, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Rob,

Can you PM me your bank details again and I'll do the same as Gibbo and transfer after pay day.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Rob, can I do the same. Pay day 23rd Jan so will bank transfer if that's ok?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 12, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Rob,

Can you PM me your bank details again and I'll do the same as Gibbo and transfer after pay day.
		
Click to expand...




philly169 said:



			Sorry Rob, can I do the same. Pay day 23rd Jan so will bank transfer if that's ok?
		
Click to expand...

Have pm'd both of you with bank details. End of month is no problem. Just don't let it drag into the end of NEXT month


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 12, 2012)

A cheque will be winging it's way to you over the weekend. Thanks again..
   Danny


----------



## gjbike (Jan 12, 2012)

Cheque will be in the post tomorrow rob.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2012)

cheque on its way to you


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 13, 2012)

Thus far

*1. Smiffy
2. Fundy
3. Rob2*


----------



## sev112 (Jan 13, 2012)

cheque will be in the post over teh weekend


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 14, 2012)

Thus far

*1. Smiffy
2. Fundy
3. Rob2
4. HomerJSimpson*


----------



## Eejit (Jan 14, 2012)

Cheque in the post tomorrow Smiffy, come on our team... ;0)


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 15, 2012)

Thus far

*1. Smiffy
2. Fundy
3. Rob2
4. HomerJSimpson
5. Stuart_C*


----------



## vig (Jan 16, 2012)

If you send ME your bank details, I'll be buying some new kit.

I have two cheques in.  Will send them all together


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 17, 2012)

Thus far....
*1. Smiffy
2. Fundy
3. Rob2
4. HomerJSimpson
5. Stuart_C
6. Murphthemog*


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 17, 2012)

Thus far....
*1. Smiffy
2. Fundy
3. Rob2
4. HomerJSimpson
5. Stuart_C
6. Murphthemog
7. GJBike*


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 17, 2012)

Found my new chequebook in my underwear drawer, so I'll probably write up a post dated cheque and get it send out tomorrow. :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 18, 2012)

Thus far....
*1. Smiffy
2. Fundy
3. Rob2
4. HomerJSimpson
5. Stuart_C
6. Murphthemog
7. GJBike
8. Bluewolf
9. Eejit
10. TXL

Keep 'em coming lads (please)

*


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 21, 2012)

Just a little "bump" for those that have missed it....


----------



## Eejit (Jan 21, 2012)

05:19 Smiffy, are you a milkman or chimney sweep nowadays mate... ;0)


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 21, 2012)

Eejit said:



			05:19 Smiffy, are you a milkman or chimney sweep nowadays mate... ;0)
		
Click to expand...

Bexhill bladder Dermot.....

*Thus far....
**1. Smiffy
2. Fundy
3. Rob2
4. HomerJSimpson
5. Stuart_C
6. Murphthemog
7. GJBike
8. Bluewolf
9. Eejit
10. TXL
11. Aztecs27*


----------



## philly169 (Jan 23, 2012)

Cheque will be out in the post tomorrow.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 25, 2012)

*Thus far....
1. Smiffy
2. Fundy
3. Rob2
4. HomerJSimpson
5. Stuart_C
6. Murphthemog
7. GJBike
8. Bluewolf
9. Eejit
10. TXL
11. Aztecs27
12. ScottJD
13. Philly169*


----------



## vig (Jan 25, 2012)

I have 4 of 5 in now, cheques should be winging their way by Monday


----------



## rickg (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry Smiffy....overlooked this......cheque on its way tomorrow..


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 27, 2012)

rickg said:



			Sorry Smiffy....overlooked this......cheque on its way tomorrow..
		
Click to expand...

  No problem Rick. Big thanks to everybody else for sorting out so quickly xxxxx


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 31, 2012)

*Thus far....

1. Smiffy
2. Fundy
3. Rob2
4. HomerJSimpson
5. Stuart_C
6. Murphthemog
7. GJBike
8. Bluewolf
9. Eejit
10. TXL
11. Aztecs27
12. ScottJD
13. Philly169
14. Vig
15. Mike Hudson
16. Richard Glass
17. Phil Crewe
18. Steve Price

Just a few more lads. Need them within the next 3 weeks please.
Rob*


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 2, 2012)

Just want to confirm something with everybody...... If anybody pulls out at this late stage, unless they find a replacement themselves, they will lose their deposit as the only way I have of filling spaces late in the day is to offer places at a "reduced" price. Hope this makes sense and that everybody is in agreement with it as I am now financially committed to Woburn for the full amount. Rob


----------



## Captainron (Feb 2, 2012)

Cash was sent direct to your account this morning. Assuming you gave me the correct details and I haven't just made a Â£135 downpayment on a new set of irons at Direct Golf.....


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 2, 2012)

Captainron said:



			Cash was sent direct to your account this morning. Assuming you gave me the correct details and I haven't just made a Â£135 downpayment on a new set of irons at Direct Golf.....
		
Click to expand...

Just checked my account Captain, and it's there, along with RichardC's mate.
*Thus far....

1. Smiffy
2. Fundy
3. Rob2
4. HomerJSimpson
5. Stuart_C
6. Murphthemog
7. GJBike
8. Bluewolf
9. Eejit
10. TXL
11. Aztecs27
12. ScottJD
13. Philly169
14. Vig
15. Mike Hudson
16. Richard Glass
17. Phil Crewe
18. Steve Price
19. CaptainRon
20. RichardC*


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 2, 2012)

smiffy, fire me over your acc details please as in your young age you seem to have forgot

will fire over payment as soon as recieved

Who is the special guest btw?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 3, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			smiffy, fire me over your acc details please as in your young age you seem to have forgot  will fire over payment as soon as recieved  Who is the special guest btw?
		
Click to expand...

  Have PM'd you my bank details G1BBO. Now, I'm not going to let on who the "special" guest is am I....it wouldn't be a surprise then!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 4, 2012)

Just checked the account. Latest state of play looks like this....

*1. Smiffy
2. Fundy
3. Rob2
4. HomerJSimpson
5. Stuart_C
6. Murphthemog
7. GJBike
8. Bluewolf
9. Eejit
10. TXL
11. Aztecs27
12. ScottJD
13. Philly169
14. Vig
15. Mike Hudson
16. Richard Glass
17. Phil Crewe
18. Steve Price
19. CaptainRon
20. RichardC
21. Region3
22. Pieman
23. G1BBO

Just need to collect 5 more lads. Don't be shy, I must have them within the next couple of weeks.
Still need.....

Bratty
Sev112
Mystery Guest
RickG
Spiral

Apologies if any of the above 5 have contacted me regarding payment, I've had to keep my inbox clear. Just trying to keep tabs on everything.
Ta
Rob*


----------



## philly169 (Feb 4, 2012)

is the mystery guest Nick Dougherty?


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 4, 2012)

philly169 said:



			is the mystery guest Nick Dougherty?
		
Click to expand...

I'd rather it was Di Dougherty, and she would probably score better as well.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 5, 2012)

philly169 said:



			is the mystery guest Nick Dougherty?
		
Click to expand...

Nope. But don't get too excited. He's a mystery, but he's not that exciting.


----------



## sev112 (Feb 5, 2012)

Went in the post Thursday evening


----------



## rickg (Feb 5, 2012)

Sent mine by electronic transfer last week Smiffy, but dated it to pay on the 15th......bit like an electronic post dated cheque...


----------



## PieMan (Feb 6, 2012)

rickg said:



			Sent mine by electronic transfer last week Smiffy, but dated it to pay on the 15th......bit like an electronic post dated cheque...

Click to expand...

And who said you can't teach an old dog new tricks?!! :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 7, 2012)

*1. Smiffy
2. Fundy
3. Rob2
4. HomerJSimpson
5. Stuart_C
6. Murphthemog
7. GJBike
8. Bluewolf
9. Eejit
10. TXL
11. Aztecs27
12. ScottJD
13. Philly169
14. Vig
15. Mike Hudson
16. Richard Glass
17. Phil Crewe
18. Steve Price
19. CaptainRon
20. RichardC
21. Region3
22. Pieman
23. G1BBO
24. Sev112.
*


----------



## Bratty (Feb 7, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Nope. But don't get too excited. He's a mystery, but he's not that exciting.
		
Click to expand...

I wondered if it might be your missus, but as you've said "He" then I'm stopping thinking more about it. Did Sam not fancy a round with us, mate?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 7, 2012)

Bratty said:



			Did Sam not fancy a round with us, mate?
		
Click to expand...

Errr we've only got about 12 hours of daylight geezer


----------



## Bratty (Feb 7, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Errr we've only got about 12 hours of daylight geezer


Click to expand...

HAHA! So she's not joined the forum, then? You're not brave enough to post that if there's a chance she'll read it! :rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 7, 2012)

Bratty said:



			HAHA! So she's not joined the forum, then? You're not brave enough to post that if there's a chance she'll read it! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

She won't join the forum Bratty, I won't let her. Her place is at the kitchen sink.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 7, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			She won't join the forum Bratty, I won't let her. Her place is at the kitchen sink.
		
Click to expand...

I'll bet she has small feet so that she could get closer to the cooker......


----------



## Bratty (Feb 7, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			She won't join the forum Bratty, I won't let her. Her place is at the kitchen sink.
		
Click to expand...

 Washing your pants after you've had "a little accident"...


----------



## Spiral (Feb 19, 2012)

For Smiffy if you're checking this thread: 

Sent you a PM asking about your direct transfer details so I can settle up with you on the Woburn balance. Sent the message a few days ago â€” did you receive it? 

Thanks!

Spiral


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 19, 2012)

Spiral said:



			For Smiffy if you're checking this thread: 

Sent you a PM asking about your direct transfer details so I can settle up with you on the Woburn balance. Sent the message a few days ago â€” did you receive it? 

Thanks!

Spiral
		
Click to expand...

He's been in Lapland mate. He should be back in the next couple of days.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 20, 2012)

Received one more while I was away.....

*1. Smiffy
2. Fundy
3. Rob2
4. HomerJSimpson
5. Stuart_C
6. Murphthemog
7. GJBike
8. Bluewolf
9. Eejit
10. TXL
11. Aztecs27
12. ScottJD
13. Philly169
14. Vig
15. Mike Hudson
16. Richard Glass
17. Phil Crewe
18. Steve Price
19. CaptainRon
20. RichardC
21. Region3
22. Pieman
23. G1BBO
24. Sev112
25 RickG

Still 3 more to go lads......please!
*


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 20, 2012)

Spiral said:



			For Smiffy if you're checking this thread: 

Sent you a PM asking about your direct transfer details so I can settle up with you on the Woburn balance. Sent the message a few days ago â€” did you receive it? 

Thanks!

Spiral
		
Click to expand...

Did get your PM Spiral and replied to mate.
Rob


----------



## Captainron (Feb 20, 2012)

Name and shame the Mystery Guest as they haven't paid by the looks of things...


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 21, 2012)

Captainron said:



			Name and shame the Mystery Guest as they haven't paid by the looks of things...
		
Click to expand...

Mystery Guests payment is sorted CR. Just Bratty and Spiral to pay but both of these have been in touch with me and are "incoming"....will all be sorted then and I can send the full payment off to the club in plenty of time.
Rob


----------



## bobmac (Feb 21, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I can send the full payment off to the club in plenty of time.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

You mean you still have it?
Rumours were you'd spent it all in a lap dancers club


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 21, 2012)

*1. Smiffy
2. Fundy
3. Rob2
4. HomerJSimpson
5. Stuart_C
6. Murphthemog
7. GJBike
8. Bluewolf
9. Eejit
10. TXL
11. Aztecs27
12. ScottJD
13. Philly169
14. Vig
15. Mike Hudson
16. Richard Glass
17. Phil Crewe
18. Steve Price
19. CaptainRon
20. RichardC
21. Region3
22. Pieman
23. G1BBO
24. Sev112
25 RickG
26.Spiral
27.Mystery Guest
*


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 27, 2012)

Cushty. Everybody's paid!! Now to just sit back and wait for the big day!
Thanks for sorting out on time lads.....

*1. Smiffy
2. Fundy
3. Rob2
4. HomerJSimpson
5. Stuart_C
6. Murphthemog
7. GJBike
8. Bluewolf
9. Eejit
10. TXL
11. Aztecs27
12. ScottJD
13. Philly169
14. Vig
15. Mike Hudson
16. Richard Glass
17. Phil Crewe
18. Steve Price
19. CaptainRon
20. RichardC
21. Region3
22. Pieman
23. G1BBO
24. Sev112
25 RickG
26.Spiral
27.Mystery Guest
28. Bratty*


----------



## philly169 (Feb 27, 2012)

really looking forward to this, hopefully should be swinging well for it!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 28, 2012)

philly169 said:



			really looking forward to this, hopefully should be swinging well for it!
		
Click to expand...

I'm really looking forward to it too. Sunshine has been booked, and I also asked for "no wind"....so it should be the perfect day......


----------



## gjbike (Feb 28, 2012)

Smiffy do we need to bring  handicap certificate as per web site
http://www.woburn.co.uk/golf/golf-packages/


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 28, 2012)

gjbike said:



			Smiffy do we need to bring  handicap certificate as per web site
http://www.woburn.co.uk/golf/golf-packages/

Click to expand...

 No mate


----------



## philly169 (Feb 29, 2012)

gjbike said:



			Smiffy do we need to bring  handicap certificate as per web site
http://www.woburn.co.uk/golf/golf-packages/

Click to expand...




Smiffy said:



			No mate


Click to expand...

So if can put up a few posts about playing bad for a month and keep upping my HC by 0.1 I can play off 28


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 29, 2012)

philly169 said:



			So if can put up a few posts about playing bad for a month and keep upping my HC by 0.1 I can play off 28 

Click to expand...

Forum meet rules state that forum comp handicaps can be changed mid-round


----------



## rickg (Feb 29, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Forum meet rules state that forum comp handicaps can be changed mid-*shot* 

Click to expand...

fixed.......:thup:


----------



## PieMan (Feb 29, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I also asked for "no wind"....so it should be the perfect day......

Click to expand...

Classic :rofl:


----------

